# Angeln in Sri Lanka?



## davidpil (3. Oktober 2007)

Hoi 

ich fahr über die winterferien nach sri lanka. und hab mir gedacht ich könnte vielleicht ne angel mitnehmen und mal probiern nen fisch zu fangen .

hat einer erfahrung mim angeln da?
ich denke, dass ich nur von der küste aus angeln werde. Auf was sollte ich achten (köder, rute....) ? und brauche ich irgendeine erlaubnis, oder darf da jeder angeln?

Schon mal vielen dank 

#h


----------



## davidpil (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

hmmm noch niemand in sri lanka geangelt?


----------



## Tomasz (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

Da gewesen schon. Geangelt habe ich aber nicht. Wenn sich mich recht erinnere standen die Einheimischen am Strand oder saßen auf einem Bambusstock und haben im Brandungssaum geangelt. Da waren Bambusruten oder einfach nur aufgewickelte Schüre im Spiel. Geangelt wurde mit einem dickem Blei (!) und kleinem Haken. Am Haken hing ein Stück Fleisch. Gefangen wurde irgendwelches Kleinkram. Es gibt aber auch im unmittelbaren Hinterland Lagunen, in denen auch mit Bambusrute und Posen gefischt wurde. 
Zu den rechtlichen Bestimmungen kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

Waren "Big Game Angeln", haben aber wegen zu starkem Wellengang nicht zu doll gefangen. Kann mich auch nicht mehr genau an den Preis erinnern, war aber o.k.
Ansonsten gab es bei unserem Hotel ein vorgelagertes Riff und Felsen, wo die Einheimischen angelten. Da wäre ich als Touri aber vorsichtig, da die Einheimischen, die dort angelten, wenigstens die sehr gefährlichen Strömungen kennen. Habe selbst gesehen, wie die Leichen von unvorsichtigen Urlaubern durch die Hotellobby getragen wurden.


----------



## Dart (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Habe selbst gesehen, wie die Leichen von unvorsichtigen Urlaubern durch die Hotellobby getragen wurden.


Sorry für Offtopic... Shockwave, ist ja heftig. Das muss ja ein echt entspannter Urlaub gewesen sein|bigeyes
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

@dart
das mit den toten war schon krass genug, aber warum ich das überhaupt schreibe, man muß überall vor dem meer genügend respekt haben. einer der beiden toten war ein triathlet, durchtrainiert bis sonstwas. aber er hatte die unterströmungen unterschätzt. als er sich auf einer sandbank, auf dem weg zu besagtem riff schon mächtig ausgepumpt, ausruhen wollte, zog es ihm die beine weg wie nichts. jeder rettungsversuch kam zu spät, da selbst die boote der strandboys es schwer hatten, gegen die strömungen anzukämpfen. am krassesten war aber, daß man die leiche nicht am hotel vorbeitrug sondern vollkommen unbeeindruckt durch die zur kaffeezeit vollbesetzte hotellobby.
aber das machte für mich den kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett, sri lanka war für mich kein schöner urlaub. ( siehe auch meine hp, ich hab nicht mal lust, den bericht dort auszubauen, obwohl ich noch viele schöne bilder habe)
aber zum thema: man hielt es nicht für notwendig, uns zu erzählen, daß das fischen bei dem seegang der herrschte, nicht all zu viel sinn macht. den einzigen fisch, den wir fingen, bekamen wir, als das schiff kurzzeitig beim wenden auf see nicht schleppte und der köder zumindest etwas untergehen konnte. ansonsten tanzten diese nur auf riesigen wellen, obwohl gar keine oberflächenräuber zu erkennen waren. na ja, es war eben billig und man war auf dem meer.
was mir noch einfällt, auf der rücktour vom "big game" gab es auch angler auf den uferfelsen, die sich aber dort wegen der brandung auch festgebunden hatten. möchte nicht wissen, wieviel wasser die geschluckt haben.


----------



## getchyouzander (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

Hi,
@leopard afrika: War das im Hotel Corall Gardens in Hikkaduwa?
Klingt so, mit Riff davor und Strömungen, Bambusrutenanglern.

Ansonsten: War vor 2 Jahren da und hab nur mal kurz geangelt,
da Kleinkram und man heftig nass wurde. Die Jungs da haben so ne Art Streifenbrassen gefangen von ca. 150gr. Am Strand hatte auf Algenbündel einer mal nen "Hornfisch" abends von so anderthalb Pfund. War wohl eher ne Ausnahme.
In der Regenzeit soll es in den Lagunen vereinzelt kleine Haie geben, den Bambusruten nach die ich sah wohl so bis 70 cm.

Vor dem Tsunami soll es in Bentota an der Flussmündung mal gut gewesen sein hab ich mal gelesen.
Viel Glück und Gruß, Frank


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

Das Hotel war irgendwo Bereich Bentota/ Beruwela, ich finde den Katalog leider nicht mehr. Und es war 1997, also weit vorm Tsunami. Sollte diese Region vom Tsunami betroffen gewesen sein, glaube ich nicht, daß das Hotel noch steht. Wir waren kurz vor der Monsunzeit dar. Schon bei den allabendlichen leichten Stürmen war vom Strand nichts mehr zu sehen und das Meer leckte am 2 m überm Strand gelegenen Grundstück. Möchte nicht wissen, was da während des Tsunamis dann losgewesen sein könnte.


----------



## Airferdo (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

Ich war auch vor ca 5-7 Jahren (müßte ich jetzt mal nachschauen) in Bentota und habe dort auch in der Flussmündung geangelt bzw. im Fluss selber ! Ich habe bei Flut Barracudas (mit Wasserkugel), Rochen (auf Grund) und div.andere Fische gefangen die ich nicht zuordnen konnte. Bei Ebbe gab es reichlich Welse im Fluss die mir die Hotelangestellten mit Kusshand abnahmen und mir im gegenzug Garnelen aus der Küche holten die ich als Köder nahm.Ich habe auf den Fischmarktvon Beruwala mal ein Video gemacht !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEX5q4On6Nw
ist schon krass wenn man sieht was da so kurz vor der Küste alles rumschwimmt !!!
Der Urlaub selber ist schon sehr sehr gewöhnungsbedürftigt gewesen, eine sehr schöne Flora und Fauna aber dieser Dreck auf der Straße und die Sauberkeit in den Hotelanlagen ist ein Kontrast mit dem man fertig werden muß. Natürlich lachen die da alle für Geld aber das tun sie woanders auch. Ich fange auch an zu lächeln wenn mir einer 500 Euro in die Hand drückt, da sind nur die Verhälnisse anders !
Wenn man sich die Bilder bei GoogleMaps mal anschaut hat warscheinlich der Tsunami damals nicht so viel verwüstet, kann aber auch täuschen !


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

Moin,

vor einigen Jahren war ich Negombo, das ist nördlich von Colombo, und habe dort Urlaub gemacht. Südlich dieser Ortschaft, denn mehr war´s nicht, floss auch ein Fluss ins Meer. Dort standen immer mehrere Angler auf einer Brücke und angelten kleinere Fische.

Morgens bin ich mal mit einem TukTuk zum Fischmarkt nach Negombo gefahren, seitdem bin ich nicht im Meer baden gegangen. Was da an 5 m bis 7 m langen Hammerhaien und anderes Riesengetier herum lag und mit langen Messern und Beilen "bearbeitet" wurde, kann man sich kaum vorstellen.

Und - Fische aus dem Fluss würde ich nicht essen. Das Wasser hat gestunken und war voller Unrat, selbst als wir eine Bootstour weitab der Mündung im Meer machten.

*PETRIE allen
Karauschenjäger
......................*

.


----------



## davidpil (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

hi
so erstmal danke für die antworten. ich denke ich werds dann einfach mal mit der brandungsrute versuchen. ein schweres blei und fischfetzen oder so also köder.
ich hätte da noch eine frage. wird dort öffters mal eine fahrt mit einem schiff zum angeln aufs meer angeboten, also an den häfen oder sonst wo? oder gibt es das dort nur sehr selten?

Interessant is das doch schon mit den ganzen haien und so. also wegen denen würde ich, glaub ich, nicht das schwimmen sein lassen, aber ich denke man sollte schaun, dass man nicht so weit rausschwimmt, eben wie leopard afrika sagt, wegen den gefährlichen stömungen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

moin david,
boote, die rausfahren gibt es von richtigen big game luxusbooten, die nur mit wenigen leuten rausfahren bis zu booten von fischern, für die solche angeltouren nebenerwerb bedeutet, in fast jedem hafen. zur not erkundige dich beim hotelpersonal oder beobachte den hafenablauf. 
vorsicht bei den beach boys, es sind viele betrüger unter ihnen. ( nur laut sagen solltest du so etwas nicht, sonst wirst du schnell mal bedroht wie ich. man hatte mir nahe gelegt, doch besser die letzten 2 tage nicht mehr zum strand zu gehen, da ich neuankömmlingen von einer gruppe von 3 beach boys abgeraten hatte, die schon einige urlauber abgezogen hatten bzw. ihnen absoluten mist angedreht hatten. na ja, es gab ja nen wesentlich sauberen hotelpool, meine massgeschneiderten anzüge hatte ich schon abgeholt und der letzte tag war sowieso für massagen u.ä. reserviert. ) - immer umschauen und umhorchen, fast alle anwendungen wurden in nebengrundstücken teilweise für einen bruchteil der kosten, die im hotel anfallen, angeboten, dann zwar eher von älteren männern und frauen und nicht mehr von den ewig lächelnden schönheiten, dafür aber meist fachmännischer und längeranhaltend- oh gott, hat das alte, kleine männchen mich durchgewalkt! ) )


----------



## Airferdo (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

Schwinnen war eigentlich bei uns nicht möglich (plantschen im Flachen ist ok) ! Die Brandung und Strömungen sind echt stark gewesen ! Mit nen Neoprenanzug und nen Waveboard mit Flossen haben wir aber schön einige Wellen beritten, das war recht lustig ! Außerdem solltest du dich am Strand von den Sandflöhen in acht nehmen, informier dich im Hotel sonst hast du die Krätze am Hals.Der Fluß der bei Bentota ins Meer fließt stinkt nicht und sah auch sauber aus, viele Varane kannst du da am Ufer lang kraucheln sehen. Ich muß sagen das die Beachboys bei uns recht ok waren ! Natürlich habe die ihr Geschäft gemacht aber einen ganztägigen Angeltourn (ich alleine) kleine 150 PS Yacht für 75 Eier fand ich jetzt nicht teuer und mit nem 120PS Yetski im Fluß zu fahren für 15 Dollar ist auch normal ja sogar billig wenn man sich die europäischen Standarts ansieht. Außerdem haben die mich eingeladen bei denen am Steg zu Angeln sie haben mich da sitzten lassen und nicht versucht irgentwelche Geschäfte zu machen, natürlich habe ich das eine oder andere Getränk dort verzerrt und als ich nen fetten Rochen an Land zog sind sie alle wie verrückt um das wild umsichschlagende Tier gehüpft und haben ihm von Harken gelößt und ihn wieder freigelassen ! Ich sollte das nicht tun, weil es bekanntlich böse Verletztungen vom Stachel geben kann ! Fand ich aber jetzt Nett ! Aber es gibt sicherlich auch andere Typen und man sollte nicht in blauäugigkeit verfallen.


----------



## davidpil (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

hi 
sry hat in der letzten zeit keine zeit für internet... schule is gadr ziemlich stressig...
ok ich denk da werd ich mich dann mal im hafen umhören nach einem boot, aba wie sieht es mit angelsachen aus? bekommt man die da gestellt oder muss man da seine eigenen sachen mitnehmen? für mich wär es wohl besser wenn man die gestellt bekommen würde, weil ich noch nie so geangelt habe und so alles neu kaufen müsste. aba im notfall 
ich dank euch aufjeden fall für eure antworten


----------



## KarpfenDenis (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

alta..[schuldigung angewohnheit]
ey hammerheie stehen nich zum verzehr.....auf dauer ist das haifleisch schädlich...
aber naja ... man kann den leuten da ja viel erzählen.. aber es ist ein weg für sie an geld zu kommen.... mit dem dreck ist mir klar...einige bakannte von mir sind im fluss umgekommen [kei tnsunami]


----------



## Airferdo (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

@martin obelt: hatte der "abba" seine base dirket am fluß ????


----------



## KarpfenDenis (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

man seit ihr lustig


----------



## Airferdo (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

Mach dir mal nen Kopf ob du hier richtig bist !!!


----------



## dreampike (11. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

Im ziemlich hochgelegenen Nuwara Eliah im Landesinneren gibt es einen See, in dem sogar Forellen vorkommen sollen (vor vielen Jahren von den Engländern eingesetzt). Von den Temperaturen dort oben könnte es sogar passen. Also, Fliegenrute nicht vergessen!
Wolfgang


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka?*

hey leute!

soo ich grab dann mal diesen 3 jahre alten threat aus |rolleyes

allerdings bezieht sich meine frage auf die des themenstarters und ich wollte jetzt auch nicht wieder neuen threat eröffnen

also ich war im januar in sri lanka und bin jetzt gerade auch wieder dort.
wir befinden uns im moment in der nähe von tangalle, wenn das einer kennt??

liegt ca. 4-5 stunden von colombo weg, an der unter seite der insel 

ich wüsste mal ganz gerne was ihr mir zur lagunen fischerei berichten könnt?
ich bin da seit ein paar tagen unterwegs, allerdings fange ich da fast ausschliesslich kleine welse?
auf garnelen sind da fänge von 25-30 stk. drin. die sind allerdings nicht größer als max. 20cm, die meisten sogar noch kleiner.#c#q
was habt ihr so in den lagunen gefangen?
abgesehen von den welsen(scheint eine unter art des pangasius welses zu sein), hab ich hier recht viele aale gefangen: zwischen 30cm und gut einem meter 

am strand kann ich hier kaum fischen: die ersten 30 meter sind fast ausschliesslich voll mit felsen und korallen, da hätte ich nur hänger.

nuja ich hoffe mal mir kann einer von euch noch ein paar tips geben. viell habe ich ja glück und einervon euch war auch zufällig schon in der ecke??

ciao


----------

